# Foundation for very oily skin



## amynyc (Mar 22, 2008)

Can anyone rec a foundation for very oily skin? The mineral makeups make my pores huge so I want to go back to regular foundation. No preference if its liquid or powder just hods up in humidity.


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 22, 2008)

When I use the monistat as a primer it really fills in the pores and makes my foundation look close to flawless. I usually use it with light foundation first and then loose powder on top.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I use the monistat as a primer it really fills in the pores and makes my foundation look close to flawless. I usually use it with light foundation first and then loose powder on top.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Mar 23, 2008)

I love MUFE's mat velvet + foundation.


----------



## hrhirene (Mar 30, 2008)

For my oily parts I've found Vincent Longo Healthy Fluid to really do the job. It almost gets my skin to the point of being dry, but I have combination skin. It really leaves a matte finish all day long.


----------



## keli13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Estee Lauder has a new version of their Doublewear Foundation out right now called Doublewear Light. It's a long wearing foundation thats perfect for oily skin. I don't even need to blot or powder all day. It's been selling out at stores like crazy. If your not comfotable picking out a shade online go to your nearest department store, they will give you a sample to try for a couple of days. Many women on other forums are raving about it including me. Make sure you get the Light version, it's not masky at all.


----------



## Lucet (Mar 30, 2008)

Chanel Mat Lumiere is for oily skin



. You can try this.


----------



## internetchick (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Yep! I have oily skin, and I use Monistat as a primer and then put on my mineral makeup(Everyday Minerals). The primer makes a huge difference. I have also heard of using the finishing dust under your foundation to help control oil, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## vivian3685 (Mar 30, 2008)

Dior is not bad.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's what works for my oily skin:

Step 1: Monistat primer

Step 2: Powder primer/finishing powder (consisting of talc, silica and kaolin clay)

Step 3: Green mineral color corrector

Step 4: Mineral concealer

Step 5: Mineral foundation

Step 6: Powder primer/finishing powder

Step 7: Monistat primer dabbed on to my oily T-zone

Step 2 to 6 are applied damp using a mixture of water and glycerin and applied with a duo fiber optic brush.

I make my own MMU and it has been the best makeup for my oily skin in terms of coverage (I have large pores, acne, scars, pigmentation), oil-control and water-resistance. It lasts the whole day without touch-ups and even withstands a heavy gym workout.


----------



## hrhirene (Mar 30, 2008)

I disagree; I have the DiorSkin Forever Flawless Wear and I find myself having to blot periodically.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2008)

I would stick with a primer and blotting sheets during the day. I cant give you a specifice foundation but my skin is insanely oily and I use EDM intensive. I should probably use a finishing powde but I'm still choosing what I want to order first.


----------



## SewAmazing (Apr 3, 2008)

I use a combination of an oil free liquid with an oil blotting powder that I apply with a big soft brush after the liquid makeup has dried. The secret for me seems to be to use them together. I am using MAC Studio Fix Fluid and Maybelline Dream Matte Powder, BUT, I notice that I get the same oil control effect when I use cheapo Black Radiance Oil Free Liquid Foundation and Black Opal Invisible Oil Blocking Powder compact too.


----------



## princessraini30 (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're not prone to breakouts from silicones, try Revlon Colorstay, that will keep you matte all day long!


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm wondering if that Monistat Chafing Powder Gel really works as a mattifying face gel. Is it safe to put on one's face? Does it break you out if you have sensitive skin?


----------



## Lisette (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi,

I use Smash Box Photofinish. It really works.


----------



## Ames101 (Jun 16, 2008)

physicials formula is great. both the liquid and the powder. every other type of make up (all non mineral) that i tried, i could only wear foundation for a couple of hours without a breakout, and powder only for a bit longer than that. and i was only matte for about 10 minutes.

with PF, i can wear the liquid almost all day without getting breakouts, and the powder doesn't make me break out even if i have it on all day. it needs to be reapplied once for me though, which isn't bad compared to other make ups i've tried.

the line is awesome. they have a whole range of stuff, all that is either all, or mostly made of minerals.


----------



## amynyc (Aug 5, 2008)

I live in a very humid climate and by noon my makeups gunking up all in the t-zone and I look like an oil slick. I've tried primers and they don't seem to help. Any suggestions on a lightweight foundation thats not going to make me an oil slick? I don't need much coverage just to even my skin out a bit.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm merging this thread with one you posted earlier.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I would recommend a powder foundation if your skin tends to get that oily.

Urban Decay Surreal Skin Mineral Makeup Powder Foundation (while not a true mineral makeup) wears really well.

Another suggestion would be MUFE Duo Mat Powder Foundation.

Good luck!


----------



## Spankadocious06 (Aug 11, 2008)

I mainly used A moisterizer by Geurlain and then used Iman Clay 5 since( Im dark skinned) and blott with Clay-Medium Dark powder then end results is flawlesssss before then I would use either Black Opal or Clinique and there I would have to main shines on my face.


----------



## ryoko2008 (Aug 15, 2008)

I would recommend MAC Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation. This powder/foundation may help you slove your problem.


----------



## Spankadocious06 (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank You But How I Live In Bahamas I Would Have To Wait Until I Fly To Miami Or Ft. Lauderdale Sometime Next Month Fo Rme To Purchase It I Just Want To Be Ware So Wheni I Do Go Shopping At Mac In Macys Ill Tell Them Exactly What Im Looking For..thanks Alot.!!!


----------



## Britt Fabulous (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh man we've had a heat wave here and my skin has gone from oily to extra-see-your-reflection-in-my-skin-oil-slick, so I know what you mean!

I've been using The Body shop's Seaweed Mattifying Day Cream, it's suppose to help control oil. I can't say I am jaw dropping impressed by it, but I will say it does help. However, I want to upgrade to Estee Lauders â€˜Clear Difference Oil Controlling Moisturizerâ€™... but at a mere $32 bucks I will have to save a bit (but the reviews on it seem far superior to other oil controlling moisturizers). Point being I'd start out with a oil controlling moisturizer.

Next, I use Clinique Pore Minimizer... which is kind of like a primer. Makes pores smooth, skin like velvet, while helping control oilies and withstanding to heat. They also have the same stuff in a 't zone oil control' formula but I don't like the texture as much.

Then I've been using Clinique's Work Out make-up which holds up pretty well in heat and to oily skin when you set it with a loose translucent powder. Or Revlonâ€™s Color Stay... if that's too heavy they make a Revlon color stay in a 'active' formula which is suppose to be lighter coverage. Also MAC's blot powder is nice for touch up's.


----------



## b3rly (Aug 20, 2008)

I had the same problem as you. I used to use MAC's Mineralized SatinFinish SPF15 Foundation, but I found that it didn't do anything for my oily skin except broke me out. Now I use:

- Monistat chaffing gel as primer

- rice powder: oil control primer (fyrinnae)

- my EDM foundation

- finishing powder that controls oil.

It doesn't completely eliminate my oiliness, but I blot with rice paper and I'm good.

Hope this helps.

Oh and also, I find that my pores are less visible with this. =)


----------



## shesadiva (Aug 20, 2008)

all the brands of foundation really works, but the best thing that i do to eliminate the oil on my face is egg pack, simply apply the egg white on your face and then let it dry for 10 minutes or so then rinse it. After that you can use any foundation you like, without having a problem for oily skin.


----------



## b3rly (Aug 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *shesadiva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif all the brands of foundation really works, but the best thing that i do to eliminate the oil on my face is egg pack, simply apply the egg white on your face and then let it dry for 10 minutes or so then rinse it. After that you can use any foundation you like, without having a problem for oily skin. I dont think that works for everyone.. I used to do that but it made my face even oilier


----------



## sasha_ (Aug 22, 2008)

I use the chanel matte fluide foundation, works like a charm, but smells kinda weird.


----------



## fellybabe (Aug 22, 2008)

I Have Used Foundation In The Past Few Years And It Worsen My Oily Face, Maybe It's Just Dat I Have Not Really Gotten/find A Better Foundation That Really Suits My Oily Skin

So, I Stopped Using Foundation, One Day I Went To A Beauty Shop And I Saw I Came Acroos Covergirl Concealer, Bought It And Eeeeever Since Then, I Have Bn Using Cover Girl Invisible Concealer. I Really Love The Magic, At Times I Use Mary Kay Concealer As Well(light Bronze) And Cover Girl Trublend(410 Translucent Light) Loose Powder Or Black Opal Deluxe Finishing Powder(light 02).


----------



## RnBqueen (Aug 22, 2008)

I also use Revlon Colorstay to keep my skin matte.


----------



## banapple (Aug 22, 2008)

I just bought a toner from Lush, it's the Tea tree water toner. It's been pretty good controlling my oily face, I've only used it for a day and I totally feel a difference on my face. and believe me, my face gets so oily I can grease a pan with it



lol

I've been switching between foundations (I bought 2 on a whim a week ago) so I can't really recommend a foundation that's extremely great at controlling oil, but def go for powders. although i really like the coverage of liquids/creams etc


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ive got oily skin as well and what seems to be working right now is wearing the Neutrogena oil-free moisturizer, then a super light coverage of the MAC full coverage foundation (trust me on this, a little goes a looooooooooong way, its super super pigmented) and then I put the mineralized powder on top and it really helps control the oil to the point were I dont have to touch up with any kind of powder or rice paper at all through out the whole day.


----------



## amynyc (Aug 22, 2008)

I just picked up Chanels Double Perfection powder foundation and so far its really good. I put Cliniques Instant Pore Perfector underneath and its doing well. I tried LM Powder foundation but it emphasized my pores.


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *keli13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Estee Lauder has a new version of their Doublewear Foundation out right now called Doublewear Light. It's a long wearing foundation thats perfect for oily skin. I don't even need to blot or powder all day. It's been selling out at stores like crazy. If your not comfotable picking out a shade online go to your nearest department store, they will give you a sample to try for a couple of days. Many women on other forums are raving about it including me. Make sure you get the Light version, it's not masky at all.



I just picked this up last week after giving up (for now) on minerals. I don't have oily skin but this claims to hold up to humidity. I think it is for all skin types. I use Clinique's pore minimizer under this. EL DW Light is fabulous! You should ask for a sample first to make sure it works for you. I got a sample first and bought the full size a few days later.

Good luck!


----------

